# lineare Füllung



## WAY_KOW (25. September 2004)

Ich experementiere mit Linearer Füllung in corel Draw 10

Die Füllung soll so aussehen






d.h. die Füllung soll aus lauter waagrechten gleichfarbigen Linien bestehen und der dunkelste Punkt soll nicht oben sein sondern in der Mitte.


----------



## sokie (25. September 2004)

Am einfachsten geht das in Corel 10 mit dem Werkzeug interaktive Füllung, das Du in der Werkzeugleiste unten als letztes findest.
- Zunächst erstellst du Die Form (bspw Rechteck) und wählst sie aus
- Dann wechselst Du zum Werkzeug "Interaktive Füllung"
Mit diesem Werkzeug ziehst Du mit gehaltener linker MAustaste über die Form. Wenn Du wärenddessen auch die strg-Taste drückst kannst Du den Verlauf genau senkrecht oder waagerecht bzw 45° erzeugen.
- den Quadraten an den enden der Verlaufslinie kannst du durch auswählen und klicken in die Farbpaletten Farben zuweisen.
- Für weitere Punkte innerhalb der Verlaufslinie kannst Du auf die Linie doppelklicken.


----------



## WAY_KOW (25. September 2004)

Upps die Funktion hab ich ehrlicvh gesagt noch nie ausprobiert.

HAb gerade mal tests damit gemacht und es sieht gut aus, aber was ich nicht hinbekomme ist daß die dunkelste Stelle in der Mitte ist.

Die dunekelste Stelle ist entweder oben oder unten


----------



## bmit (26. September 2004)

Hi,

in Corel das Werkzeug für Verlaufsfüllung wählen und dann so wie Anhang (hab das jetzt waagerecht, geht ja in jedem Winkel...):

Gruß
bmit


----------



## sokie (26. September 2004)

WAY_KOW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die dunekelste Stelle ist entweder oben oder unten





durch Doppelklicken, lassen sich weitere Punkte auf der Verlaufslinie erzeugen.

Die Lösung von bmit ist natürlich ebenso gut ;-)


----------



## WAY_KOW (27. September 2004)

Jetz hab ich's kapiert.

Ich kann den verschiedenen Punkten unterschiedliche Farben zuweisen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

